# [kernel] muchas gentoo-sources (cerrado)

## 7th_sign

Hola a todos,

Vamos directo al grano, resulta que hice un ls al directorio src y me di cuenta que tenía un monton de fuentes del kernel

```
dementor src # ls

config                  linux-2.6.25-gentoo-r5  linux-2.6.27-gentoo      linux-2.6.28-gentoo-r1  linux-2.6.28-gentoo-r5  linux-2.6.30-gentoo-r5

linux                   linux-2.6.25-gentoo-r6  linux-2.6.27-gentoo-r1   linux-2.6.28-gentoo-r2  linux-2.6.29-gentoo-r1

linux-2.6.24-gentoo-r8  linux-2.6.26-gentoo     linux-2.6.27-gentoo-r10  linux-2.6.28-gentoo-r3  linux-2.6.29-gentoo-r5

linux-2.6.25-gentoo-r4  linux-2.6.26-gentoo-r1  linux-2.6.28-gentoo      linux-2.6.28-gentoo-r4  linux-2.6.30-gentoo-r4

```

y por obvias razones no las uso todas :p así que hice un emerge -C gentoo-sources para eliminarlas pero la duda que me queda es, ¿cómo le hacen ustedes para no llenarse de versiones del kernel??? 

saludos

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Como no suelo cambiar de kernel con mucha frecuencia, enmascaro versiones superiores a la que tengo en uso para que no se instalen nuevas versiones hasta tanto decida actualizar (que es una vez cada 3 o 4 meses):

Mi kernel:

```
~ # uname -r

2.6.28-gentoo-r5
```

Y para que no se me actualice hasta que yo disponga:

```
echo ">sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.28-r5" >> /etc/portage/package.mask
```

Salud!

----------

## pelelademadera

tal cual, enmascara las que no uses. o mejor dicho

desenmascara solo la que uses

----------

## Stolz

Por no andar enmascarando suelo tener instaladas 3 o 4 versiones, pero solo configurada una. Cada cierto tiempo o cuando me empiezo a quedar sin espacio en la particion /usr/src configuro la mas reciente, la pruebo un par de días y si todo va bien hago un "emerge --prune gentoo-sorurces" seguido de una limpieza de /lib/modules/ y /boot. Con cada actualización se me vuelven a instalar unas cuantas pero sigo con la misma hasta que repito el proceso de nuevo.

----------

## Coghan

Después de actualizar siempre suelo realizar un 'emerge --depclean', en el caso de gentoo-sources elimina las versiones anteriores a la última menos esta y las que estén explícitas en '/var/lib/portage/world'. De esta manera puedo tener siempre un kernel de la rama estable y otro de la rama de pruebas, aunque debo de decir que con estos últimos no he tenido ningún problema hasta la fecha, los considero bastante estables.

Una vez realizado --depclean te quedarán directorios en /usr/src y en /lib/modules de los núcleos que llegaste a compilar, los que no tengo instalados en /boot (Normalmente dos) los elimino directamente. Siempre busco el ideal no tener más de dos fuentes bajo /usr/src.

----------

## 7th_sign

bueno, después de leer sus comentarios he decidido enmascarar todas las versiones antes y después de la que tengo ya si solo enmascaraba versiones mayores extrañamente queria bajarme una versión anterior cuando queria actualizar.

mi archivo /etc/portage/package.mask ha quedado así:

```
>sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.30-r4

<sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.30-r4

```

y con eso ya ha dejado de aparecer en la lista de paquetes que hay que actualizar.

Esto de portage esta chingon.

saludos

----------

